# Können Fische noch Ende September umgesetzt werden?



## naturteichtante (13. Sep. 2008)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

meine Fische sollen ab dem 20. September noch Gesellschaft aus Überbesatz eines Teichs meiner Kollegin bekommen. Die wollen den Teich säubern und die Kleinen abgeben. Koi und Goldis. 

Ist das nicht schon zu spät die dann noch umszusetzen? Der Teich ist ja kein Gartenteich und die Winterruhe setzt sicher bald ein ...

Lg
Tante


----------



## rainthanner (13. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Können Fische noch Ende September umgesetzt werden?*

Hallo, 

dazu braucht es Fingerspitzen- und Bauchgefühl. 
Wichtig: Die Fische müssen *absolut gesund* und *gut konditioniert* sein. Außerdem sollten die Bedingungen ziehmlich identisch sein und man sollte die Tiere noch bis Winter beobachten können. 


Kurz: Ein mega Risiko, aber machbar.  




Gruß Rainer


----------



## naturteichtante (13. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Können Fische noch Ende September umgesetzt werden?*

gut konditioniert sind se wohl, wenn se aus einem teich kommen im vgl. zu nem neukauf beim fischhändler. 

mein bauchgefühl sagt, daß es zu diesem zeitpunkt geradeso noch klappen könnte, weil es dieses jahr relativ warm ist. naja, ich werde das risiko eingehen! 

habe ja auch an einem sehr warmen tag erfolgreich die fische von da zu meinem teich transportieren können aus diesem portal. die sind echt rotzfrech bei der fütterung zwischen den alten, großen karpfen  

kommendes jahr berichte ich dann mit foto nach dem winterschlaf ...

lg
tante


----------



## axel (13. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Können Fische noch Ende September umgesetzt werden?*

Hallo Teichfreunde 

Ich hab letzten Sonntag noch ein paar Fische abgegeben .
Das war wohl bei mir auch die allerletzte Chance . Seit gestern fressen die Fische nicht mehr mein zusätzliches Futter und sie halten sich jetzt in tieferen Wasserschichten auf.  
Die Nachttemperaturen waren bei uns nur 4 Grad . Wasser ist aber noch bei 15 Grad .
Jedenfalls jetzt würd ich keinen Fisch mehr aus dem Teich hohlen .

Lg
axel


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Können Fische noch Ende September umgesetzt werden?*



			
				naturteichtante schrieb:
			
		

> gut konditioniert sind se wohl, wenn se aus einem teich kommen im vgl. zu nem neukauf beim fischhändler.



Der Vergleich hinkt, und sagt über die Kondition der Fische nichts aus,  denn auch beim Händler sollte man jetzt keine Fische mehr für den Teich kaufen. 
Eine Kondition wird nicht gut, weil eine andere noch schlechter ist. 
Wenn es eben geht bis zum Frühjahr warten, wenn das nicht geht würde ich eher eine Kühle Innenhälterung bevorzugen. Du gefärdest mit dem späten Umsetzen Deinen eigenen Bestand und den der umgesetzten Fische. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## naturteichtante (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Können Fische noch Ende September umgesetzt werden?*

nabend wolf,

bitte erkläre mir das mal warum ich den schon bestehenden bestand an eigenen fischen damit gefährden könnte?

meinst du krankheiten? die kann ich ausschließen aus dem bestand der kollegin. naja, letztendlich gehört der umbau eines teiches auch nicht in den herbst bei den temperaturen. wäre ja streß für die eigenen fische. meine fische pennen jetzt schon fast und bekommen nun auch kein futter mehr ...

sie sind zwar noch aktiv, aber recht langsam dabei. umsetzen könnte gerade noch so gut gehen hart an der grenze. das wird nichts mehr dieses jahr. dann eben im frühjahr, wobei ein gartenteich vermutlich auch früher anfängt aktiv zu werden als so ein naturteich. ende april geht es da erst los, daß die fische aktiv werden ...

lg
tante


----------



## Dodi (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Können Fische noch Ende September umgesetzt werden?*

Hallo "Tante",

hast Du nicht mal einen Vornamen für uns? 
Tante finde ich total unpersönlich...

Ich bin zwar nicht Wolf, aber antworte Dir folgendes:

Es ist halt so, dass neue Fische auch andere Bakterienstämme mitbringen, die den eigenen Bestand gefährden könnten. Erst recht, wenn das Immunsystem der Fische bei kälteren Temperaturen nicht mehr so gut funktioniert.


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Können Fische noch Ende September umgesetzt werden?*

Hallo Tante,
ich sags mal ganz plump, es gibt Erreger, an die sich die Fische in Deinem Teich gewöhnt haben und in anderen Teichen gibt es andere Erreger, an die sich Deine Fische nicht gewöhnt haben. 
Umsetzen bedeutet für Fische zusätzlichen Stress = erhöhte Krankheitsanfälligkeit. 
Wenn Du das Umsetzen dann noch in einem Moment machst wo die Fische Ihre Systeme eher runter fahren, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Krankheiten hoch. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## AxelU (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Können Fische noch Ende September umgesetzt werden?*

Hallo,

komisch, meine Fische sind alle noch quietschfidel. Immer noch verrückt nach Futter und sehr lebhaft. Nur bei den Notropis ist inzwischen (endlich) die extreme Laichfärbung weg.

Also von Winterruhe noch keine Spur. Von daher hatte ich eigentlich noch vor diverse Neuanschaffungen zu machen. Das werde ich jetzt aber doch (wegen der Beiträge hier) auf das Frühjahr verschieben.

Axel


----------



## andreas w. (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Können Fische noch Ende September umgesetzt werden?*

hallo axel, gute entscheidung - besser isses.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Können Fische noch Ende September umgesetzt werden?*

morgen, Ihr müßt euch jetzt aber beeilen, übermorgen ist OKTOBER...Gruß Werner


----------



## naturteichtante (7. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Können Fische noch Ende September umgesetzt werden?*

hallo ihr lieben,

erstmal vielen dank für die informationen. nun ja, wie es das schicksal so wollte, hat meine kollegin tatsächlich noch den teich im urlaub gemacht und bekam am wochenende den anruf, daß ich die fische abholen kann :? 

bin also das risiko eingegangen und habe sie gestern geholt -sonst hätte die auch der nachbar genommen. habe alle aus dem teich bekommen. also schöne große dabei und deren nachkommen. 

sooooooo, also das umsetzen hat auch gut geklappt. zuerst waren se alle im uferbereich und dann sind se schon ihre große runde geschwommen ohne angst. weil die anderen recht fidel angeschwommen kamen und futter wollten gab es dann auch noch mal was für alle. oh man, war das ne klopperei um das futter  

das kommende jahr wird es dann zeigen was den winter und den so beliebten __ reiher überlebt. wehe der reiher frisst die großen :beeten 

also die 3 größeren orfen vom letzten jahr sind ja noch da und sind auch schon ganz schöne lümmel geworden. dachte die wachsen nicht so schnell ...



lg
tante


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Können Fische noch Ende September umgesetzt werden?*



			
				naturteichtante schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ihr
> 
> also die 3 größeren orfen vom letzten jahr sind ja noch da und sind auch schon ganz schöne lümmel geworden. dachte die wachsen nicht so schnell ...
> 
> ...




Hi Tante,

das Wachstum hängt neben der Futtermenge auch vom zur Verfügung stehenden Platz ab. "Langsam wachsen" tut Leuciscus idus in für diese Art zu kleinen Teichen (oder im Aquarium) 

Mfg Frank


----------



## naturteichtante (8. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Können Fische noch Ende September umgesetzt werden?*

hallo frank,

da teilen sich aber auch die meinungen, daß das wachstum der fische von der futtermenge und dem zu verfügung stehendem platz abhängig ist. oder gar von den wassertemperaturen. 

wenn dem so sei, dann haben se ohne meine fütterung genug zu futtern, so produktiv ist der teich und können entsprechend gedeihen zu meiner freude  

lg
sandra


----------

